# where there's a will there's a way



## acemi

Merhaba 

In English we have the saying "Where there's a will, there's a way." 
The meaning is: 
if you truly desire something 
then you will find somehow/someway to achieve it. 

Is there an equivalent saying in Turkish? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## acemi

In case it helps... a search led to this thread in the English-French forum: 

Vouloir c'est pouvoir = To want is to be able 
Quand on veut, on peut = When one wants, one can
Where there's a will there's a way = Où il y a une volonté, il y a un moyen.


----------



## ukuca

As equivalents to _where there's a will there's a way_, you can say "Azmin yenemeyeği hiçbir güçlük yoktur" / "Azimle başarılamayacak hiçbir iş yoktur."
I've found a proverb "Azimle yüce dağlar devrilir." but it's not commonly used.


----------



## mrayp

There's one that's quite common but it's slang and dirty, I don't know if it would be appropriate.


----------



## acemi

Thanks mrayp, 

it's probably not something I would say... 
especially if it is not appropriate for this forum. 

The dirtiest I would get is:  Shit happens


----------



## acemi

ukuca (and everyone) 

I have been trying to translate the phrases you gave in order to choose the one I think is most appropriate.  

My first block is:  
yenemeyeği - conjugation of yenmek, to overcome, conquer, be victorious 
yenmeye is simple negative according to the table at verbix.  Is that correct? not yenemeye because buffer is not required. 
the closest I could come was yenmeye + ki -> the one who is victorious 

However, I think there is a grammar point with the extra 'e' 
because I have the same difficulty with başarılamayacak 
başarılmak  + simple future negative mayacak but there is that extra 'a' 

What am I missing?  
Am I close??  

By the way, the picture I want to write it with is: 
light shining through a window lighting/warming a cat on a chair, but the chair is on top of multiple objects stacked on top of each other (suitcase, table, box and another table at the base) because the window is high on the wall.


----------



## mrayp

Azmin yenemeye*ce*ği = that which azim (determination) can't overcome

Azimle başarılamayacak = that which can not be accomplished with determination


----------



## acemi

Thanks mrayp. 

so, starting with the first sentence: 
*"Azmin yenemeyeği hiçbir güçlük yoktur"* 

My understanding of the ending is 'there was no hardship at all' 

there was no hardship at all for that which determination cannot overcome. 

or more, 
_'there is no hardship that determination cannot overcome'_ 
(Turkish using past tense but english present continuous). 

*"Azimle başarılamayacak hiçbir iş yoktur."* 
_there is no work that cannot be accomplished with determination._ 

Am I close??   

and the proverb: 
*"Azimle yüce dağlar devrilir."* 
High mountains flip with determination / With determination one can flip high mountains  ??? 
fall over high mountains? 

This was a good exercise for me 

Yardımınız için size minnettarım


----------



## kartalizma

acemi said:


> Thanks mrayp.
> 
> so, starting with the first sentence:
> *"Azmin yenemeyeği hiçbir güçlük yoktur"*
> 
> My understanding of the ending is 'there was no hardship at all'
> 
> there was no hardship at all for that which determination cannot overcome.
> 
> or more,
> _'there is no hardship that determination cannot overcome'_
> (Turkish using past tense but english present continuous).
> 
> *"Azimle başarılamayacak hiçbir iş yoktur."*
> _there is no work that cannot be accomplished with determination._
> 
> Am I close??
> 
> and the proverb:
> *"Azimle yüce dağlar devrilir."*
> High mountains flip with determination / With determination one can flip high mountains ???
> fall over high mountains?
> 
> This was a good exercise for me
> 
> Yardımınız için size minnettarım


Are you sure you aren't Turkish?


----------



## mrayp

Acemi, "yoktur" is not past tense, that would be "yoktu". Other than that, you got it right.


----------



## acemi

mrayp - thanks, that helps make sense that the other words were not in past tense. I will study that... 
OK, found it:  I'm not up to that part in my book - formal  'is'
Though I should know it, because I have seen it used in other threads...  

kartalizma - flattery will get you everywhere  

I really appreciate the help !


----------

